# Interesting Interviews about IBS



## triceptor (Jul 13, 2010)

Some might find this interesting.. others may have this knowledge already. Two interviews on my radio show about IBS. One discusses nutrition and the other supplementation. # 532 - Dispelling The Myths About IBS# 536 - IBS Follow-Up: Supplements That Help The IBS Sufferer R/Carl


----------

